# SORN and insurance



## barge1914 (Mar 24, 2020)

If I SORN my van can I also save on insurance. Are there downsides to this?
What do you do?


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 24, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> If I SORN my van can I also save on insurance. Are there downsides to this?
> What do you do?



Well I would keep the insurance you still need fire and theft cover as a minimum.


----------



## winks (Mar 24, 2020)

Here's an idea. Our van is SORN because the MOT was due on Friday, so what I've done is donate what I would have given to the revenue now goes Cancer Research with Gift Aid. Not ''good will hunting'' just a suggestion.

Cheers

H


----------



## harrow (Mar 24, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> If I SORN my van can I also save on insurance. Are there downsides to this?
> What do you do?



Its easy to save on road tax but insurance companies are difficult they really want you to have insurance for a year at at time and impose high cancellation charges


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 24, 2020)

I've started a thread in off-topic about a scam text message from the DVLA. Thought I'd mention it here because of the SORN connection. 
Here's the thread....





						Scam warning... text from DVLA
					

With lots of people SORNing their vans and so on, the phishing text I received today might just catch someone out at the moment.  It claims to be from the DVLA about a rebate you're due. It contains a link to click to sort this.  Don't click... it's a scam that will probably ask you for bank...




					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 24, 2020)

Reducing your annual milage  on renewal  could make  saving


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 24, 2020)

My understanding is the difference between third party fire and theft and fully comp is negligible. Check it out, but be careful if you are insuring a van which is relatively new and valuable. Don’t skimp on insurance, you may live to regret it.


----------



## QFour (Mar 24, 2020)

Just asked NFU the question. If the MH is on the drive SORN'd and No MOT is it still insured. Waiting to hear back.


----------



## bartman (Mar 24, 2020)

I have just rung AIB - there's no question of invalidating insurance after SORN , while on the driveway all third party risks are covered - fire, theft, vandalism etc. Obviously there's no cover if anybody's stupid enough to drive it on the road.
So by all means SORN the vehicle, but don't cancel the insurance, there are plenty of scumbags about!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 26, 2020)

I emailed comfort insurance today to ask if I am still insured if I sorn, this is their reply


----------



## John H (Mar 26, 2020)

I agree with the comments above - SORN the vehicle if you wish but think very carefully before you decide to leave your vehicle uninsured.


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 27, 2020)

Always worth checking your individual policies . We are with Caravan Guard and I could not find any problems with Sorn if vehicle not on road . Laid up cover ,eg Fire, Theft , Storm , etc still applies


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 27, 2020)

I notified my insurers (Adrian Flux) when I sorned mine and they have noted it on my policy. Got thanked for letting them know


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 27, 2020)

If you are going to SORN your vehicle then keep an eye on the date. Do it Tuesday at the latest. You will only get a refund for the full months you have left on the road tax.


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 28, 2020)

You can’t win. Tax paid £1850, tax refunded £357.50 after 2 months. Obviously they are going to continue taxing as a car instead of under the changed regime. I wonder if one can reregister in a different class or if one is stuck in the small window of time when they changed the category for new MHs?


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 28, 2020)

Ok QUESTION if you sorn your vehicle with fully comprehensive insurance des your insurance automatically become only covered for Third party fire and theft this was asked on Facebook and nobody seems to know the answer.


----------



## hextal (Mar 28, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Ok QUESTION if you sorn your vehicle with fully comprehensive insurance des your insurance automatically become only covered for Third party fire and theft this was asked on Facebook and nobody seems to know the answer.



Got told yesterday that mine became invalid without tax/mot. Kinda tough as MOT ran out on Tuesday cos I was self isolating.

Of course, I emailed them at the start of the week to tell them, and they only told me that by email, yesterday, at 5.30. at exactly the same time they closed for the day... class!!


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 28, 2020)

helen262 said:


> I emailed comfort insurance today to ask if I am still insured if I sorn, this is their replyView attachment 78086


Did they reduce the premium?


----------



## REC (Mar 28, 2020)

Seems to be different with each insurer? Makes life so easy doesn't it!


----------



## peter palance (Mar 28, 2020)

QFour said:


> Just asked NFU the question. If the MH is on the drive SORN'd and No MOT is it still insured. Waiting to hear back.


i am with adrian flux  in kings lynn, ok pj.


----------



## hextal (Mar 28, 2020)

peter palance said:


> i am with adrian flux  in kings lynn, ok pj.



That's who I'm with now, as of 6pm yesterday.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 28, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> Did they reduce the premium?



no but I wasn’t bothered about a reduced premium, as long as I am still covered


----------



## bartman (Mar 28, 2020)

REC said:


> Seems to be different with each insurer? Makes life so easy doesn't it!


Thinking about it, if different insurers have different attitudes when a vehicle is sorned, it occurs to me that when I rang AIB they didn't even ask for my name. So unless all of the policies obtained through them are with the same insurer, how could they know who I am insured with to give me a definite answer? 
Well I know that AIB post on here from time to time, perhaps they might contribute to the discussion.


----------



## peter palance (Mar 29, 2020)

hextal said:


> Got told yesterday that mine became invalid without tax/mot. Kinda tough as MOT ran out on Tuesday cos I was self isolating.
> 
> Of course, I emailed them at the start of the week to tell them, and they only told me that by email, yesterday, at 5.30. at exactly the same time they closed for the day... class!!


who are you with,insurance,i would not mind to no,thanks ok.pj.


----------



## QFour (Apr 1, 2020)

NFU have said mine is fully covered they offered Third Party, Fire and Theft but I would rather have full cover because it was not cheap. It's been SORN'd and the MOT runs out end of April but Government have extended that for 6 months.


----------



## QFour (Apr 1, 2020)

winks said:


> Here's an idea. Our van is SORN because the MOT was due on Friday, so what I've done is donate what I would have given to the revenue now goes Cancer Research with Gift Aid. Not ''good will hunting'' just a suggestion.



Suppose it will go a bit of the way to paying the CEO Salary of £240,000+ per year.


----------



## harrow (Apr 1, 2020)

Breakdown cover.
If you have separate breakdown cover make sure you cancel it, I got caught by this, this morning.


----------



## peter palance (Apr 1, 2020)

hextal said:


> That's who I'm with now, as of 6pm yesterday.


keep an eye on them, watch you renewel date.ok.pj. t.t.f.n


----------



## peter palance (Apr 16, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Always worth checking your individual policies . We are with Caravan Guard and I could not find any problems with Sorn if vehicle not on road . Laid up cover ,eg Fire, Theft , Storm , etc still applies


but and i say but, what about the road bit. oh your insured. full stop, no mention,about road bit. not to happy. ok.pj. stay jolly,? no contact.xxx


----------



## jacquigem (Apr 16, 2020)

Well if you are on the road parked up  then as I understand you shouldnt Sorn . I would imagine that if you had an accident whilst driving a sorned vehicle there would be problems for the claim but would have to  read the wording again . Police might be interested as well I assume ?


----------



## peter palance (Apr 16, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Well if you are on the road parked up  then as I understand you shouldnt Sorn . I would imagine that if you had an accident whilst driving a sorned vehicle there would be problems for the claim but would have to  read the wording again . Police might be interested as well I assume ?


sorry i ment. what about the fully comp bit. fire and theft is 3rd party, they have not made any comense yet. oh keep the change he sarcastikly he replyed. ok.pj.


----------



## jacquigem (Apr 16, 2020)

For a vehicle parked up off the road and not being used ,my understanding of the CaravanGuard policy is that Comp cover will still operate even if the vehicle is Sorned . In the "old " days you could get Laid Up cover , basically Fire and Theft at a much reduced rate but I think this practice has died out now , but might be worth asking about if that is all you want.


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 16, 2020)

i discussed my huge renewal quote with AIB last month and they convinced me to reinsure my SORNED van.  i had to really pressurise them to find a way to reduce the premium.  Eventually they looked on DVLA and checked my mileage and i did the same on my van and i halved my mileage projection for this year and saved £100....   being a broker you might have thought they could have thought of that and found me a better quote initially.


----------



## peter palance (Apr 17, 2020)

REC said:


> Seems to be different with each insurer? Makes life so easy doesn't it!


but y should it be, i am about to leave. a major company. for a better deal. and a better price. almost £150 . for same thing. ok.pj. its all deja vu. keep going


----------



## in h (Apr 18, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> My understanding is the difference between third party fire and theft and fully comp is negligible. Check it out, but be careful if you are insuring a van which is relatively new and valuable. Don’t skimp on insurance, you may live to regret it.


Quite often Third Party, Fire and Theft costs more than Comprehensive. Crazy, but that's how it is.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Apr 22, 2020)

I asked on MH fun a similar question. My van is now SORN and Iasked NFU for achange as the new policy is due shortly.
The renewal is  £484 ,up  £73 from last year so as I am totally unable to use it I asked fror an accidental , theft and fire quote. NO Road risk quote..
They came back with a reduction of £73 back to last years all risks comprehensive policy. FOR FIRE AND THEFT ONLY,, no road risks at all.
My van is locked in my garden area behind wall has an immobiliser , tracker and has no wheels on blocks to stop movement. It is covered by a custom cover, and there are two cctv cameras on it as well as me being close by most of the time. I cannot see any benefit from insuring it with them as they would ONLY cover fire and theft whilst laid up at that rate. I will ask other companies next but hold little hopeof better so I might have to drop the insurance bit as it will not be used for a long time whilst the lockdown farce continues. What do you lot think the funsters all failed to read the post and all seem to think I was wanting TPFT road policy which I do not. I want accidental/fire/theft/ and vandalism cover only.  I even took the wheels off and put it on blcks to make it closer to the ground to stop the catalytic convertor, going to 'the parky where you wantys' and their thieving ways.   Any comments??????????


----------



## jacquigem (Apr 22, 2020)

No , i agree does not make sense . Maybe try asking NFU for a commercial Fire and Special Perils (to include Malicous Damage (vandalism)) material damage  policy as you seem happy to stand your own Theft risk . No reason why they could not do this IF they wanted to . Not optimistic it will work as laid up cover seams to have died out and most companies cant be bothered these days . Good Luck.


----------



## in h (Apr 22, 2020)

Seems a very high premium. Presumably you shipped around at renewal. 
You could bring the mileage let not down a lot to see if that helps. And/or whack up the excess.
If it were me, I'd probably not insure at all for the time it's off the road, but that's not necessarily a wise choice.


----------



## peter palance (Apr 23, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Always worth checking your individual policies . We are with Caravan Guard and I could not find any problems with Sorn if vehicle not on road . Laid up cover ,eg Fire, Theft , Storm , etc still applies


but how much to pay all seem to be about ,£400,-£425 -£450, a round there, dont kid your self, there are some. wanting , £500 and £750, try l.v. best of luck.ok.pj


----------



## peter palance (Apr 23, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Ok QUESTION if you sorn your vehicle with fully comprehensive insurance des your insurance automatically become only covered for Third party fire and theft this was asked on Facebook and nobody seems to know the answer.


by the sound of it yes, no one wants to change, looks like they are at it, ask for any-thing else , dont want to no, best of luck , ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Apr 23, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> No , i agree does not make sense . Maybe try asking NFU for a commercial Fire and Special Perils (to include Malicous Damage (vandalism)) material damage  policy as you seem happy to stand your own Theft risk . No reason why they could not do this IF they wanted to . Not optimistic it will work as laid up cover seams to have died out and most companies cant be bothered these days . Good Luck.


i would not but that is me. ok.pj.


in h said:


> Seems a very high premium. Presumably you shipped around at renewal.
> You could bring the mileage let not down a lot to see if that helps. And/or whack up the excess.
> If it were me, I'd probably not insure at all for the time it's off the road, but that's not necessarily a wise choice.


and no claims discount. be care-full, and best of luck, ok pj.


----------



## peter palance (Apr 23, 2020)

harrow said:


> Breakdown cover.
> If you have separate breakdown cover make sure you cancel it, I got caught by this, this morning.


how much did you pay for it, then think is it worth it, if the engin dont start, or the brakes are stuck, ive kept mine on, may be im wrong.oh yes, ok.pj


----------



## jacquigem (Apr 23, 2020)

peter palance said:


> but how much to pay all seem to be about ,£400,-£425 -£450, a round there, dont kid your self, there are some. wanting , £500 and £750, try l.v. best of luck.ok.pj


Yes , that is sadly true , but the van very important to us so really must be insured even if we are not using it . They have us by the balls !


----------



## peter palance (Apr 23, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Yes , that is sadly true , but the van very important to us so really must be insured even if we are not using it . They have us by the balls !


oh no not the short and curlies,  ok.pj.


----------



## alwaysared (Apr 23, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Yes , that is sadly true , but the van very important to us so really must be insured even if we are not using it . They have us by the balls !



Insurance companies are basically legalised Mafia.

Regards,
Del


----------



## jacquigem (Apr 23, 2020)

I know it looks like that, but I worked in the business for 40 years and quite a lot of the time the customers had me by the balls !


----------



## in h (Apr 23, 2020)

peter palance said:


> but how much to pay all seem to be about ,£400,-£425 -£450, a round there, dont kid your self, there are some. wanting , £500 and £750, try l.v. best of luck.ok.pj


I don't think I've ever had to pay much more than £300, despite wanting to have enough windscreen cover for an expensive A-class screen.


----------



## Carrerasax (Apr 24, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> Did they reduce the premium?


Surely it should be covered for any damage to the vehicle, malicious damage, impact accidental damage as long as not used on the road.
I would be surprised if premium reduced as laid up cover , as it was termed in the 60’s/80’s, is not generally available I think I am correct in saying.


----------



## Carrerasax (Apr 24, 2020)

I think you’ll find u are still obliged to matntain it in sound condition and only excerpt from MOT if you physically cannot get it to be tested. I. E isolating due to illness or vulnerability. I may be wrong , who knows!!!


----------



## in h (Apr 24, 2020)

Carrerasax said:


> I think you’ll find u are still obliged to matntain it in sound condition and only excerpt from MOT if you physically cannot get it to be tested. I. E isolating due to illness or vulnerability. I may be wrong , who knows!!!


My understanding is that all MOTs on cars that expire on or after 1st April will automatically be extended for six months. They are doing this shortly before expiry, so it won't show if you have a while left.
HGV MOTs are being extended by three months.
What is happening with motorhomes over 3.5T? They are officially pHGV but are also treated as cars for MOT tests. 
Has anyone seen their MOT be extended (or not)?


----------



## Carrerasax (Apr 24, 2020)

Legally I think you’re correct but I’ve seen something from various insurers suggesting vehicle must still be maintained in good order and how else can you do this other than having MOT’d if you are able to access the service. All a bit grey I know!!!!


----------



## yorkieowl (Apr 24, 2020)

Daughter sorned a vehicle as she has just bought a new one and is waiting to sell it, when she rang insurance they TOLD her she could change the insurance to tpft as it was on her drive and not being used, promptly sent her a refund of over £150.


----------



## Carrerasax (Apr 24, 2020)

yorkieowl said:


> Daughter sorned a vehicle as she has just bought a new one and is waiting to sell it, when she rang insurance they TOLD her she could change the insurance to tpft as it was on her drive and not being used, promptly sent her a refund of over £150.



Yes laid up cover would only be £25-£40 if u could get it!!!


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 24, 2020)

My road tax and insurance are due in June.
I will be using SORN for the road tax.
As for insurance I am hoping to arrange cover just for fire and theft.
Has anyone renewed recently, any tips would be welcome.


----------



## Carrerasax (Apr 24, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> My road tax and insurance are due in June.
> I will be using SORN for the road tax.
> As for insurance I am hoping to arrange cover just for fire and theft.
> Has anyone renewed recently, any tips would be welcome.


. Good luck with F&T don’t think there’s enough money in it for insurers to be interested, unless u surprise me!!!!


----------



## peter palance (Apr 26, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> I know it looks like that, but I worked in the business for 40 years and quite a lot of the time the customers had me by the balls !


and of coace you moved with the ex-per-ance, i like it . down to earth, sounds like, james brown to me. get on down, ok. ok. may be not. ok. pj. be happy


----------



## Markd (Apr 26, 2020)

Only problem buying TPF&T  now is the cost of upgrade to comprehensive later when they can ask what they like and charge a fee!


----------



## yorkieowl (Apr 26, 2020)

Carrerasax said:


> Yes laid up cover would only be £25-£40 if u could get it!!!


Yes  sorry, it is for fire and theft only, NOT for third party, as it is not  used on the road anymore, the fact is the insurance informed her and refunded as she wasn't aware until then that she could do it.


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 26, 2020)

Markd said:


> Only problem buying TPF&T  now is the cost of upgrade to comprehensive later when they can ask what they like and charge a fee!



Why third party, the vans of the road. 
Surely insurers who insure motorhomes are aware of this situation and done their homework on this.
The biggest risk for them is injury or death you cause to another person, then its damage.
Well with your van sitting on your driveway or in a secure carpark these risk are gone.


----------



## jacquigem (Apr 26, 2020)

Yes , if they were switched on and maybe wanting to grow then offering Fire and Theft only now could be a smart move to attract business and keep it when people upgrade to Comp when restrictions are relaxed ?


----------



## Asterix (Apr 26, 2020)

Insurance just came due for my scooter,I'm going to sell it as soon as things pick up again but as I'm still using it for a grocery getter I thought I'd ring and see about reducing the premium. Carol Nash got it from £120 down to £50,it's absolute bare bones 3rd party insurance but I'm probably doing less than 5 miles a week so that's good enough for me.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Apr 26, 2020)

didn't .gov say that MOT expiry dates are extended by some length of time, due to the cronyvirus ?
Or was that only road tax ?


----------



## Markd (Apr 26, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Why third party, the vans of the road.
> Surely insurers who insure motorhomes are aware of this situation and done their homework on this.
> The biggest risk for them is injury or death you cause to another person, then its damage.
> Well with your van sitting on your driveway or in a secure carpark these risk are gone.


Quite right only F&T needed - I was following on from all the other comments.
Same applies about the company having a free hand.
But if the F&T was cheap enough one might just cancel it and start again on Comprehensive cover?


----------



## Markd (Apr 26, 2020)

FringeDweller said:


> didn't .gov say that MOT expiry dates are extended by some length of time, due to the cronyvirus ?
> Or was that only road tax ?


Yes long extension on MoT if it expired after end March.
However as tax is an automated process with no need for human interaction it will continue being collected.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 26, 2020)

To be precise, MOTs are being extended in validity for 6 months.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Apr 26, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## peter palance (Apr 27, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> My road tax and insurance are due in June.
> I will be using SORN for the road tax.
> As for insurance I am hoping to arrange cover just for fire and theft.
> Has anyone renewed recently, any tips would be welcome.


watch the insurance companys duck and dive, have a look in general how much they charge.  the 1st thing they say is name address,and then they no were youve
tried. for you rubbish, for them. well, p.s. hope you suck-seed. ok.pj happy days


----------



## Markd (May 15, 2020)

I'm with Adrian Flux and rather belatedly I asked them about laid up cover today.
They said that they'd have to cancel the original and then start a new policy - presumably the same going the other way.
As I have only 3 months to go and only paid £190 there wouldn't be any left after the admin fee!!
Apparently laid up cover is £60-100.
So again distinctly marginal - should have done it March but that's hindsight for you


----------

